# Libya: 20,000 Should-Fired SAM's Missing



## JBS (Sep 27, 2011)

Word is there is video tape of them being loaded onto trucks and the belief is many have been smuggled out of Libya.  What a cluster.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44685978/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/



> Some 20,000 missiles have gone missing in Libya, ABC News reported Tuesday, raising fears that they have fallen into the wrong hands in an unstable region.
> 
> ABC News' Brian Ross reported that the disappearance of the weapons from unguarded warehouses was made public at a recent White House meeting.
> 
> ...



I've been reading about this for several weeks, as others are intensely interested in what is happening in Libya:



> In Moscow, the top official in Russia's national anti-terrorism agency, Ilya Rogachov, said al-Qaeda may have acquired anti-aircraft missiles looted from military warehouses in Libya.
> 
> 'There are unpleasant things happening in Libya. Massive munitions dumps have been looted. It is not clear where the contents are,' he told the Interfax news agency.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headshot (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't worry too much, the price of the missing missiles will be offset by the proposed defense spending cuts. Where's the slapping your fucking forehead smiley when you need it.  Oops, sorry, they're Russian made...even better.


----------



## JBS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes, I just have to take a break from all that I read.  It seems like the world is on fire.

There are so many outright evil international criminals plotting 24/7, it is difficult not to become cynical.

http://www.france24.com/en/20110927-hunt-russian-nuclear-smuggler-us-report



> *AFP - *Authorities in the ex-Soviet republic of Moldova are hunting the alleged Russian mastermind of a failed plan to sell weapons-grade uranium on the black market, a new US Senate report said Tuesday.
> AFP reported in June that Moldova police had arrested six suspects and seized a sample of Uranium-235 in a sting that thwarted a potential customer, described by a top official as "a citizen of a Muslim country in Africa."


----------



## Brill (Sep 27, 2011)

Exactly like Albania only different.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2011)

Sadly, it'll take another successful attack on the West to get people focused on the threat.
Politicians have been crying wolf for so long people don't listen, so the only way to refocus will be for the Radicals to be successful one afternoon.
Hopefully it'll be on the east coast so the rest of the country doesn't need to worry about fallout.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 6, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Sadly, it'll take another successful attack on the West to get people focused on the threat.
> Politicians have been crying wolf for so long people don't listen, so the only way to refocus will be for the Radicals to be successful one afternoon.
> Hopefully it'll be on the east coast so the rest of the country doesn't need to worry about fallout.



I think you are right. It will prolly happen someday.


----------

